# Scary Smurf Halloween 2022



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

I'll be posting several video's and pictures from this year's display here. Here's the first one, which is actually a test run from the day before Halloween showing my Axworthy ghost with custom designed 3d-printed pulleys (link to thread):






It actually has sound and flickering red eyes (LEDs) but the only video I have of that is from the night itself and my cheap smartphone camera did a lousy job capturing it. You can hear the whining sound she makes (she's called Whining Widow) in the Cruising Skeleton video just below this one.


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

This is my Cruising Skeleton, recorded shortly after everyone had gone home. Quite an attention grabber this one:






Songs playing from the onboard mp3 player include Bad to the Bone, Highway to Hell and The Devil made me do it. I had already printed out new license plates reading BAD2BONE but didn't get a chance to put them on.


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

My swinging skeleton using my own mechanism to achieve a natural swing action:






Footage from the morning after Halloween. Not sure why this shows up as a link instead of embedding. Maybe something to do with the fact that YouTube automatically categorized this as a short?


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

My motion activated dropping spider:


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

The label is in Dutch. We have quite a few expats in our neighborhood so I was going to put up another jar with an English label but didn't because I ran out of time. The English version reads:


*Kids Lemonade*
full of flavor, made from
*freshly squeezed kids*​


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

This is the last prop I finished this year, wonder what you guys and girls think of it. As far as I know this is a competely original idea but I could be wrong.






I only finished it a few hours before Halloween would start and I had worked on it until 1 after midnight the previous day to finish it. Not a wise thing to do because as a result I barely had any time to put op decorations so no huge spiderwebs and no DMX lights or chilled fogger this year to supplement my window projections in the garden.

It's not completely finished yet but it did go out, however it was out of order in 15 minutes due to incorrect usage, ie. sticking arms in without placing an empty cup first and the little spillage tank overflowing quickly so I had to mop it up and clean it and then I ran into a little technical problem which I didn't have time to look into right there and then so I had to shut it down unfortunately.

I knew the poking-in-arms without placing an empty cup first thing was going to happen. In fact one of the things I didn't have time for to add was a cup detector to prevent it from letting the liquid flow without a cup present. I was also going to add a backlight (the front panel is a printed pearl white acrylic sheet) including blinking yellow backlights for the large 1 and 2 icons to indicate what needs to be done next, like you sometimes see in parking ticket payment systems.

So for next year I will be adding lights, cup sensor and I will also be replacing the spillage tank with a version that has a nozzle on it to connect a tube to which leads to a large backet underneath the table it sits on. Hopefully that will ensure continuous operation throughout the night.

Very curious to know what you think of this one.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great work Scary Smurf.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go, nice stuff


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

Just added my Halloween Juicer machine in the list of props above:









Scary Smurf Halloween 2022


I'll be posting several video's and pictures from this year's display here. Here's the first one, which is actually a test run from the day before Halloween showing my Axworthy ghost with custom designed 3d-printed pulleys (link to thread): It actually has sound and flickering red eyes (LEDs)...




www.hauntforum.com





Please let me know what you think of this one.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great and interesting props - all of them! 

I find it really interesting that you have two props basically centered on 'people juicing'. Thinking back through all my Halloween / story / fairy tale experience, I don't know that I ever recall one instance of anything like that. So I suspect it just highlights cultural differences in celebrating the holiday. Which I think is really neat. The closest thing I can think of would be the Hansel and Gretel fairy tale, though that is a bit skewed toward people eating vs people juicing. lol

Either way, keep up the good work!


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

Thanks. Not sure about the cultural differences, which are certainly there of course but at least for the older folkore and fairytales our cultures have a lot in common. I don't recall anything from folkore or fairytales regarding the juicing of people either. And as for Halloween, we don't really have a Halloween tradition at all. It has only started to become a thing in the last 5-10 years.

We do have Sint Maarten or St. Martin's Day (apparently also referred to as *Old Halloween* and *Old Hallowmas Eve*) which _is_ an old (but not _hugely_ popular) tradition and also involves kids knocking on people's doors with lanterns (tradtionally made from hollowed out sugar beets or celeriac but these days it's usually just paper ones), singing a song and getting some candy (traditionally an apple or orange). So quite a few parallels to Halloween, but without any spookyness. Sint Maarten is celebrated on November 11.

The germ for the juicing machine idea actually came from the Adams Family movie where Sunday Adams ask if the Girl Scout Cookies are made from real girl scouts:






The girl scout asks if what the Adams kids are selling is made from real lemons so I think I took that and twisted that to lemonade being made from real kids and being served from a lemonade jar. Some time later my mind somehow made the jump to a fresh juicer machine as an even freakier implementation of the same idea.

I actually thought it was a bit over the top to have both the lemonade jar and the juicer machine but I liked both ideas too much to leave one of them out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Addams Family would approve.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Hahaha...Leave a tip....Hahaha... Sorry, but I am stealing that one for next year. 

Never seen "the Juicer" before. Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

SCEYEDOC said:


> Sorry, but I am stealing that one for next year.


Be my guest. After all, that's what we're all here for, right?  And besides, "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" (let's just forget the second part of that quote, I like this partial quote much better).


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

Never seen anything like it—that’s amazingly creative and twisted. Love it!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Scary Smurf said:


> This is the last prop I finished this year, wonder what you guys and girls think of it. As far as I know this is a competely original idea but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is that how we get Baby Oil?
Do they grind up the remnants for Baby Powder?
Enquiring minds want to know…


----------



## Scary Smurf (4 mo ago)

Some things are better left unanswered, such as how whipped cream is really made...*

For Baby Oil, you take at least 5 babies, no older than 3 months, chop.........

*If you really want to know, Google it

 😁


----------

